# Material quantities



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

Just curious as to how much material (non-liquid), salt/calcium, you're using per sqft on commercial? Just got my new Fisher 1.5yd Poly Caster and trying to figure where settings should be for the conveyor and spinner.

All input is appreciated...


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Depending on conditions, you should average about 600 to 800 pounds per acre.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Each lcatin is different sun vs shade flat vs hill that s why most spreader can control amount of flow and how far they are spread 
I say start n the middle and go from there


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I say 400-600 pounds per acre. The industry in general is known for oversalting. Use enough to do the job and not have excess left on the surface afterwards.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Me I want extra when I'm done less chance for call back and I get paid for how much I put down I alway try to over salt


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

ponyboy;1346652 said:


> Me I want extra when I'm done less chance for call back and I get paid for how much I put down I alway try to over salt


Less chance for call back understood. Putting more down because you get paid for how much you put down.... I better just walk away from this one. Hopefully your customers don't ever get on here.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Just a FYI where I live and work in ny and in the tristate has the highest % of law suits of slip and fall and other bs in the snow that is a fact we would rather put too much of a good thing then get sued that goes for all my contracts. We got sued by a woman wearing 4 inch high heels who fell during a blizzard. People take no responsibility around here if black top is not always showing I'm at fault. Way upstate ny people slow down and are careful not by me everyone is in a rush to o ome where and it us a joke what people sue over cone spend a snow day with me you would laugh at what goes on around here


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Application rates*

If I am reading your question right and you are spreading sodium chloride with a calcium blend or treated sodium. If this is correct and you are blending at least 10% by volume, you could easily take your rate to 10 pounds per K or approximately 440 pounds per acre. Pound for pound of ice melter, calcium will melt more than sodium and be the catalyst to begin the melting process so both products work faster and more efficiently.

Treated sodium will give you approximately the same result based on the many variables we all deal with in any given storm.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

ponyboy;1348761 said:


> Just a FYI where I live and work in ny and in the tristate has the highest % of law suits of slip and fall and other bs in the snow that is a fact we would rather put too much of a good thing then get sued that goes for all my contracts. We got sued by a woman wearing 4 inch high heels who fell during a blizzard. People take no responsibility around here if black top is not always showing I'm at fault. Way upstate ny people slow down and are careful not by me everyone is in a rush to o ome where and it us a joke what people sue over cone spend a snow day with me you would laugh at what goes on around here


I see what your saying, and I completely understand. A couple important thing to remember. #1 putting too much salt down can be counteractive, and certainly not good for out waterways. #2 it doesn't matter if you do everything right, your still open to lawsuits by those idiots you speak of. Document document document everything you do! And document it accurately! If you've done everything right thats all you can do. Wait until the government gets there nose into it deeper. We'll have to be licensed to put ice melt products and they will control how much we can use. It's already happening around the country. In some cities in Minnisota they were not allowed to use de-icing products for a while, maybe still not able to because sodium levels were so high in the streams and rivers around them. I don't know all the details but I did hear their EPA talking about it in a class. If the government gets a hold look out! And damn all those lawsuit happy people making our job that much harder, and more expensive for insurance!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Putting down a little extra never hurt in my eyes. It gives you a little coverage until you get there for the next dusting, since u cannot be there catching the flakes as they land


----------

